# DW stick save with unique handle



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I had a piece of DW that had a wide area on it.Looked great but was too wide for a handle area and I wanted to save it.I drilled and cut out the center area and formed a unique grip area.When I did this I found that the core of the wide area had some punky wood in the center of it.I ground out the bad areas and drove a dowel into it and recessed the areas 1/8in above and below the dowels to make an area for an inlay.I used the copper again and think it turned out pretty nice looking.Thought I'd share the pictures with the group.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes -- great idea!


----------

